# Arthroscopic Gluteus Medius Tendon Repair



## justkath (Oct 29, 2009)

Has anyone ever coded this before?

There is an avulsion of the gluteus medius tendon and the MD is repairing this arthroscopically.

I believe this is an unlisted code, 29999; of which I was going to compare it to the open CPT 27100.

If anyone has any ideas, it would be much appreciated


----------

